# MTB Riding in the French Alps



## zyclopath (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi there,

I am planning to do some bike riding in the French Alps. We are thinking guided tours, but there are not so may options. Anyone out there who had some good experiences with a guiding group in Switzerland or France?.
We also plan to do the Tour around Mt. Blanc. No guided tours available while we are there. Is there anyone out there with GPS tracks who did a guided tour? These tours hit single track you would otherwise miss.
I would appreciate any type of information and input that would increase the number of miles ridden on Single Track.
Thanks in advance for advice and info.

Matthias


----------



## Chiso62 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I just came back from Les Gets near Geneve. Heaps of downhill trails all well marked with quality maps. You don't need a guide. You can also link up with heaps of other areas such as Morzine. You could spend a week out there.

Cheap as well. $40 each twin share for bed and breakfast. Plenty of bars and a number of MTBers. You can hire bikes there as well.


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

What type of bike riding do you want to do?


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

I went with these guys in 2008 - http://www.trailaddiction.com/mountain-biking-holidays.php

I highly recommend them!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm jealous. I spent a year at L'Ecole Maternelle in Albertville (France) when I was 5 and have some really good memories. I've always wanted to go back and ride. It's beautiful around there.


----------



## fizz (Apr 1, 2008)

We've been with Bike Verbier ( 10 times!) and Trail Addiction- both brilliant.
If you want to do a point to point can recommend Ride the Alps - Roam in the Rhone and Chamonix to Zermatt.


----------



## zyclopath (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks guys!
We ended up going with Ride the Alps and it was fantastic. Martial is a superb guide and he made sure that we hit some sweet single track. We ended up doing the MTB safari the first week and the Tour de Mont Blanc the second week. We wold love to go back next year for the Chamonix to Zermatt Tour.


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*Self guided*

A buddy of mine and his wife went over this summer and did their trip self guided. Here is a link to his blog of it: http://www.skywardmountaineering.com/2010/08


----------



## Bula (Sep 20, 2004)

Following.


----------



## Bryce604 (Oct 6, 2009)

rcharrette - thanks for the link, 3 of us want to do an unguided trip next summer

everytrail.com is also a great way to get the detailed beta that guide services claim you'll "never find on your own"


----------



## hexstatic (Nov 15, 2010)

Neily03 said:


> I went with these guys in 2008 - http://www.trailaddiction.com/mountain-biking-holidays.php
> 
> I highly recommend them!


thats good to know!

A week ago I paid my deposit for 2 weeks with Trail Addiction for the summer in 2011 ! :thumbsup:

Booked 1 week of lift/cable car assisted trails, and 1 week on the Back Country specials 

Did you do the HEIDI ??

http://www.trailaddiction.com/backcountry2008trails.php


----------



## msa1273 (Feb 10, 2011)

Check out the guys at Pure Gravity Verbier based but go to multiple destinations.


----------



## zyclopath (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for still adding to this thread and I am stoked to hear about all the options out there.
I actually have to correct my last post. We went last year with Alpsmountainbike.com. Martial was understandably a little surprised to read that I went with one of the other companies.:madman: 
Anyway, I really recommend him. We are actually going back this year with a larger group and will do the Chamonix to Zermatt tour with him.
Thanks for the Verbier tip. I heart the downhills there are unreal and I would like to check those out after finishing the tour to Zermatt.


----------



## alwayslivingthedream (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anybody know when the trails start melting out in the alps? Thinking of going the end of may.


----------



## hexstatic (Nov 15, 2010)

alwayslivingthedream said:


> Does anybody know when the trails start melting out in the alps? Thinking of going the end of may.


try looking at the dates at this link mate, it also shows when the lift system is open during the summer season  from the looks of it anytime from June to September is good 

http://www.trailaddiction.com/booking.php


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

zyclopath said:


> We went last year with Alpsmountainbike.com. Martial was understandably a little surprised to read that I went with one of the other companies.:madman:


I just did the Tour of Mt Blanc with him and it was INCREDIBLE!!! I expected (and got) awsome scenery & trails but was totally surpised by all the killer food (that was all included!). The trail-side sandwhiches were the best I've ever had - huge and something new (and goooood!) every day. The dinners were all sorts of great local specialties with the bonus of getting to ride by the cows that gave us the meat & cheese during the day  . I'm going back next year for sure to do another tour with them.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

A little more info on my trip in response to a PM:
We didn't get to choose our guide, but I wouldn't say they're "appointed". Martial is the owner/operator and he accompanies all trips with one other guide. Martial and the other guide then take turns each day guiding while the other drives the van to transport luggage & meet us for lunch. They're both with us before and after the ride for support & good cheer  

Our group was originally going to be 7, but 2 bailed the week before due to illness, so it was 5 total. I was part of a group of 4 from the US and a girl from Spain was the 5th.

The fitness & ability gap was VAST. My strength was endurance, the two other guys had average endurance but excellent desceding, 1 girl was average at both and the last girl had terrible endurance and average descending. They totally made it work though so that we all had fun. The slow girl would get head starts & early pickups with the van so that she wasn't overwhelmed. I was always first to the top and would ride to each stop at my own pace then turn around and ride the slowest person in or explore while everybody else was taking a break to get my big miles in. 

It wasn't nearly as tough as a stage race like the Breck Epic (also six days at altitude) or TSE. The volume was there, but the pace is non-competitive and you break for (an awesome!) trailside lunch halfway through each ride. And each night you refuel on all sorts of excellent, locally sourced food.

My only advice is to bring an appetite and don't be afraid to stop for pictures - the scenery is incredible!


----------

